# Planning a vw conversion



## Jmill (Apr 30, 2008)

Look here http://electroauto.com/catalog/adaptors.shtml Someone was nice enough to give me this link. They make an adaptor for your VW.

Looks like a great ride.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Cloud EV has a pretty nice range of kits too.


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the links guys. I will have to do some research!


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are going to be purchasing Lead Acid batteries in order to keep your costs down 120 mile range is a bit much, especially if you are averaging higher speeds like 60-70. Check out the EV calculator to get rough estimates for your vehicle and some different components. http://www.evconvert.com/tools/evcalc/

Most EVs use around 200-300 watts / mile. So, if you wanted a 120 mile range you would need a 24 kwh battery pack minimum. And as you increase speed your drag increases exponetially thus reducing the range even more. I would really try and establish if you are able to plug in at work or not, then go from there. The components you use is very dependant upon your required max range. For instance, if you only needed a range of 50 miles, you could spend more time and money thinking about how to increase your max speed or acceleration to show off to the ICE people.


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

I hadn't thought of it that way. Makes sense though. I wonder how I could talk work into letting me sap some power....


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi TC,thats a scirroco, right? whatever it is it looks great. If $ are not an issue, maybe by the time you are ready to use it, lithium may be more affordable and give you more range. Good luck with your conversion


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

There are a few posts on the forum on how other people are doing it. Some companies do it for free because of the good Public Relations or employee benefits. Others had to arrange for a payment plan to the company to cover the power used. Either way I think its something most companies should start doing over the next 2-3 years as the pluggin hybrids will become mainstream with the chevy Volt, plug in prius, and im sure many others which will be hitting the market.


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

if you are going to plug in at work, try to explain you need 50 Amp 240 volts. Aids in quicker charging


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

Still researching this.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi TC;
I lived in Beatrice for about 4 to 6 years... I also lived in what I call the ABC of Nebraska.. Adams, Beatrice, and Crete... I moved away in 1980..
But, that brings back alot of Good and Pleasant Memories....   
I would love to go back and see how things are... I Just don't have the distance in my Electric Bug... Hope your Electirc Vehicle and you are doing Great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

MARTY said:


> Hi TC;
> I lived in Beatrice for about 4 to 6 years... I also lived in what I call the ABC of Nebraska.. Adams, Beatrice, and Crete... I moved away in 1980..
> But, that brings back alot of Good and Pleasant Memories....
> I would love to go back and see how things are... I Just don't have the distance in my Electric Bug... Hope your Electirc Vehicle and you are doing Great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU Marty


I'm sure alot has changed in the last 20 odd years. It is a nice community. I have come to enjoy it here in the last year that we have lived here.

On the project. I spent my time (and money) refreshing the suspension of the car. I replaced almost all parts with new to include shocks, struts, controll arms, ball joints, tie rods, full disc brake setup, wheel bearings, both axles, complete trailing arm, full poly bushing kit, rims and tires. There was more but I am not remembering right now. I really want a good base for my swap, and I need the car to be dependable as it is a commuter right now also.


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the work done so far.


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

The ev calculator has brought my head out of the clouds and I now realize this may be more than I bargained for. I will keep with it and do more research. I really know nothing about electrical. We will see!


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

Ok, well. I scrapped the project of this car, and bought another one w/ a blown engine. Same make model year and color, so not much different. Started gutting out the ICE components. It feels really good to start pulling out all that stuff. Planning on getting the engine out soon.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

What was wrong with the project car to make you scrap it?

I am looking at a very similar requirement to you, slightly less commuting mileage though. I bought the first good car that came along, an MR2 mk2 as that model has been converted before so I knew it would be possible. I am also saving and buying as required but I am saving for LiFePO4 batteries, or better, to get the round trip range.


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> What was wrong with the project car to make you scrap it?


The problem with the first project car is it is way too good of a running car. I found another car w/ a blown engine. I didnt actually scrap the car. Just gonna drive the wheels off it for now. 32mpg is hard to toss away. My truck gets 17mpg and needs to stay parked.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh, I see.

I would like to have converted my own car but it is way too good a runner and I will need to keep that ability.

I also found another donor with a blown engine. Had the engine been repairable I wouldn't have used the car, would be a shame to waste it.


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Had the engine been repairable I wouldn't have used the car, would be a shame to waste it.


that is what I was thinking


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I picked up an '87 scirocco in 'decent' shape for $500. It was running fine, but died in this guys parking lot at work. I suspect its just the fuel pump.... so might be able to ebay the motor and ICE stuff.

Looking forward to what you do with your scirocco as I don't know much about'em.


----------

